# Dubai's best kept secrets ... whats yours?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

_To me ... but I will probably shot down by the Mods..... this is what the forum should be about ..... when you find a good thing pass it on to others ..... And no this is not advertising and nor am I affiliated with any particular company in any way ...._ !

Well as strange as it may seem lets start the ball rolling with Dry Cleaning services ...

When I stayed at the Marriot 2 years ago a pair of mens slacks were 24 Dirhams per pair ...

Then when we moved to Arabian Ranches shortly after the dry cleaning service there used to do door to door for the same articles at 14 Dirhams a pair ...

We've moved on to Falcon City and when driving out the other day we got the number from the back of a van in front of us also exiting with name widely emblazened .... _" Amirpak"_ I think it was and at 6 Dirhams per per article tonight returned in pristeine condition what can I say! ... gold ! .... unbelievable! .... :clap2:

PM me and I'll give you the number or if the Mods allow me I am happy to throw it up on here !


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How many times do we have to say that IS OK TO RECOMMEND SERVICES THAT ONE HAS USED??

What is *NOT OK* is for someone to join the forum and then start advertising their own company. Come on, you guys know what I am talking about... you guys help us reporting the posts after all!!! 

So in short:

Recommendations of companies or services regular forum members have used = OK

A member promoting their own company, either solicited or not = NOT OK

A cheeky member PRETENDING to be a happy customer and recommending THEIR OWN COMPANY (and believe me, we do know when this is the case!)= NOT OK 



So, regulars, recommend away...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Always enjoy eating at the small Indian restaurant opposite the HSBC that backs onto the Creek in Bur Dubai, the Buhari. They do an all you can eat buffet for 12dhs but i`ve never tried that as I can`t resist the spicy garlic lamb and the chilli mushrooms.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Fresh baked Hovis bread at Park and Shop. Absolutely mint!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Al Madina Wide Range Restaurant in Karama just next to Karama Hotel and Metro Station..
Fantastic Indian food, Chicken Tikka Masala and Hydrabadi chicken cant be beaten.

Seville's Restaurant next to Raffles hotel, best Sangria. 


*
SHARJAH HIDDEN SECRET*

Jet skiing at Al Mamza Park = Awesome.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

marc said:


> Jet skiing at Al Mamza Park = Awesome.


Been itching to get back up myself, just waiting on the weather getting a bit better.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Same here, water is quite cold at the moment, and this wind... brrruuuu


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

marc said:


> Jet skiing at Al Mamza Park = Awesome.


been there on the weekend and was pretty good


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Me and the family thinking of trying this out. What do they charge for the jet skiing?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ema said:


> Me and the family thinking of trying this out. What do they charge for the jet skiing?


It's roughtly 60 AED for 30 mins, 100 for the hour but they will try any old price on you first. You need to haggle. Also Fridays are more busier but it should still be around this price.

Be warned that sometimes, though not all the time, they will try a sting on you saying you damaged the Jet Ski and want you to pay. They tried to hit me for 500 AED when a bumper wasn't properly bolted on in the first place. After a bit of an arguement, I said call the police and we'll see what they have to say. He reluctantly let me go after that but kept up the act.

At least it's not Thailand where the police are actually in on the scam -


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> We've moved on to Falcon City and when driving out the other day we got the number from the back of a van in front of us also exiting with name widely emblazened .... _" Amirpak"_ I think it was and at 6 Dirhams per per article tonight returned in pristeine condition what can I say! ... gold ! .... unbelievable! .... :clap2:


Yeah, I saw those guys actually wearing those pants for a bit one night.


----------

